

Former Google Biz Dev Head David Dowd Becomes VP Of Social Marketer FanBridge - rafikech
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/24/google-buddy-media-fanbridge/

======
ramabk
A genius platform !!!

~~~
rafikech
Google people are always making it happen!!!

